

Expert: Invalid Warrant Used in Raid on iPhone Reporter’s Home - keltecp11
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/iphone-raid/

======
faramarz
Most people think the reaction from Apple and subsequently the Police
involvement is blown out of proportion because it's all over a _Phone_. but I
disagree. It's not just a phone. by principle, when you're not the rightful
owner of something, you cannot sell it and profit from it. be it a phone or
car or WMD.

Gizmodo put them self in this situation by a) announcing they'd pay for the
phone b) disclosing their possession of a stolen phone.

This is going to be interesting to watch. I just hope we don't see a surge in
_pay for leaks_ model if a few months from now we hear how profitable the
whole fiasco has been for Gizmodo and company.

~~~
xiaoma
Some of us simply value civil liberties more. Yes, property rights are
important, but not so important as to allow broad warrants, raiding people's
homes and seizing all the equipment with which they conduct their livelihood.

